# This 10 minute video could change how the world views vaping!



## kimbo (26/2/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (26/2/16)

My uncle is a respected reverend and police chaplain in Cobourg, but he just got dethroned as my favourite Canadian...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (26/2/16)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Vapordude (26/2/16)

I don't know about "changing the world views vaping", but still pretty informative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (28/2/16)

well given that it was an interview with a very reputable anti-smoking person, I believe it is world changing. Thanks @kimbo very cool find bro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

